# A/C? Bought 134a recharging kit and messed up



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

I've got a new A/C and dryer that was put in 3 months ago. But lately the air has been getting a bit warm and was driving today when the A/C is turned itself off blowing hot air so I figured it was time to go buy the the kit for $40.

This guy removed the freon out so after that I put one can of 134a and it went to green about 30 psi and when I disconnected the hose so I could put the cap back on the valve the STUFF went everywhere all over the car. I have no idea if this is normal or not. I checked inside the car and the air was warm again. I took the cap off and everywhere again but this time the gauge was in the RED which is warning. Seek professional help! I put another can in and the air was fine again but when I tried to take the hose off, this time I held it better and only a little got out and the air is back to warm again. Any help would be great since it's only going to be 103 tomorrow. '87 nt z31


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

Now my A/C compressor stopped spinning after a couple of hours of putting two cans of 134a in. I obviously have a leak. How do I fix this without caring it to a schister this weekend? The fuses were good but just clueless on how to fix this problem tonight.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Typical for the Schraeder valves to freeze up when you are putting freon in. You're supposed to wait at least a minute or 2 before you pull the fill hose off the inlet otherwise it will leak exactly as you described. 
Sounds like the front seal on the compressor is leaking, it's the weak point in the system and is fairly typical for it to go bad..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

And what do you mean by "stopped spinning"? Did it seize up?


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

With the ac turned on, the compressor wasn't spinning clockwise. When I first started adding the 134 for the first time it wasn't spinning then but soon as the can entered the compressor started working fine.

How can I fix this? Buy some stop leak or is it more to it? I just don't know exactly how to do it. On the CD that comes with the kit the guy makes it look easy and when he takes the hose with gauge off to put the dust cap back on no oil shoot's out.


----------

